# Yamaha Transacoustic



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yamaha uses witchcraft (aka technology) to add reverb and chorus within an acoustic guitar


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bit of a Necro bump here. One of the guys at the jam last night had one. Sound was excellent. Feel of the guitar was what you'de expect from a yamaha in my limited experience with the brand. They've nailed down a really nice sound with the chorus and reverb effects. I found the built in choruds and reverb very responsive to the way you play. No ampo, no problem in that regard. Just thought I'd throw some first hand experience with it.


----------

